# A better hunting blind heater.



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

RHRoss said:


> Blue Flame, Nu-way, charcoal heaters? Insulation? Carpets? What are y’all hunting outta condominium’s..


Yep, as I smile when it gets to below zero out and -30 WCF!

Take a look at the hours spent in there during the month long firearm season and it adds up.

I have to be sitting a hour half before light to get in before the Deer walk through. I wish I could figure how to watch a movie with the TV and DVD player without having that blue glow going out the windows.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Chessieman said:


> Yep, as I smile when it gets to below zero out and -30 WCF!
> 
> Take a look at the hours spent in there during the month long firearm season and it adds up.
> 
> I have to be sitting a hour half before light to get in before the Deer walk through. I wish I could figure how to watch a movie with the TV and DVD player without having that blue glow going out the windows.


I have both TV (with a real antenna outside) and a DVD player.

To prevent the blue glow - see pictures in OP... To the right of the heater - that black patch - is a blackout curtain. Held up on 4 corners with velcro. Super fast going up or taking down. And not worried about the ripping sound in the least. This blind is pretty soundproof and 25 feet up.

Of course you shut the tube off at daybreak when you take down the curtains.

Also - use the curtains to darken the blind inside - making it even harder for the deer to spot you as they approach....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

No heat


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow. When does the game start? I'll bring pizza and beer!


----------



## 6Den (10 mo ago)

onlinebiker said:


> I have both TV (with a real antenna outside) and a DVD player.
> 
> To prevent the blue glow - see pictures in OP... To the right of the heater - that black patch - is a blackout curtain. Held up on 4 corners with velcro. Super fast going up or taking down. And not worried about the ripping sound in the least. This blind is pretty soundproof and 25 feet up.
> 
> ...


Though porn just isn't the same with the volume turned way down, am I right?


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

6Den said:


> Though porn just isn't the same with the volume turned way down, am I right?


It' s why some guys get aroused when they hear bad 70's jazz....... 

Heh


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Chessieman said:


> Yep, as I smile when it gets to below zero out and -30 WCF!
> 
> Take a look at the hours spent in there during the month long firearm season and it adds up.
> 
> I have to be sitting a hour half before light to get in before the Deer walk through. I wish I could figure how to watch a movie with the TV and DVD player without having that blue glow going out the windows.


My Gun shack is 5 by 5 by5, i use a buddy heater after it gets light out so no glow and shutof before afternoon prime time,its not insulauted but do have a rubber floor mat over a piece of 1 inch foam on floor, i do get in an hour before daybreak and before i open the blackouts on windows to have coffee and something to eat, but ya'll take it to another level


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking of something similar last year, but would utilize wood pellets instead. A 40 lb bag of pellets is less than $6 and it should burn longer than 24 hours. The pellet stove in my house only burns about 40 lbs a day and that puts out a lot of heat.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

W


MossyHorns said:


> I was thinking of something similar last year, but would utilize wood pellets instead. A 40 lb bag of pellets is less than $6 and it should burn longer than 24 hours. The pellet stove in my house only burns about 40 lbs a day and that puts out a lot of heat.


I have never owned a pellet stove.. Doesn' t it require an agitator to stir the pellets? 

Charcoal doesn' t.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

onlinebiker said:


> W
> 
> 
> I have never owned a pellet stove.. Doesn' t it require an agitator to stir the pellets?
> ...


No agitator. An auger just feeds pellets into a burner pot that has lots of small holes drilled in it. The speed of the auger controls how hot it gets.  It also has a combustion blower to make it burn faster.

They make models that are gravity fed and don't use any electricity.


----------

